# Bear Alaskan Compound



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

FINALY!!!, I was able to acquire a Fred Bear Alaskan Compound bow to add to my collection of vintage compound bows. The Alaskan is the hunting version of the Victor Tamerlane target bow with its unique recurve style limbs. Along with my Jennings Arrowstar, this bow was built during the era when 4-wheeled compounds were in vogue.

I have a few questions that I hope you guys can share from your knowledge.

The Alaskan I acquired did not have the coin sized bear emblem on the riser. I was wondering how I could replace it; is there a vendor for this? 

Secondly, the limb tips are a bit twisted. I shot it about 5 time already and have no problems. It shoots great groups with tack like accuracy, but my only concern is the prolonged shooting with the limb twist. For the most part, these bows will be displayed on my wall and nothing more.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

*Limb twist*

Limb twist in split limbs of that era was a common problem. It was especially evident when rocking over the e-wheel. Some bow manufacturers solved the issue by running a longer axle so that a "Y" yoke could be attached to either end of the axle. The termination of the cable was then made to the yoke. not the axle. This set-up placed the pressure on either end of the axle rather that on one side of the axle, offset by the E-wheel. We typically modified brand new bows (evening my Jennings) with a longer axle and a yoke set-up.

Regards,


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I haven't got an Alaskan in my collection yet, but one of these days!!!! What all do you have in your collection?????Pics?????


----------



## don s (Mar 7, 2003)

you can get medallions from 3 rivers archery


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

don s said:


> you can get medallions from 3 rivers archery


Thanks, Don! I did call 3 rivers and spoke with a guy named Mike and was told that they have them available. He also said the compound medallions for the vintage compounds were different from the longbow/recurve line. The ones they have were the brass glue on type (for traditional bows) as opposed to the screw in type (for compounds). In my attempt to keep the the bow authentic from that era, circa 1977, I would prefer to get a medallion of that type. Thanks again!


----------



## Fl archer (Jul 1, 2006)

watch ebay


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

I have an alaskan in like new condition. Bought it and never used it. Been stored for many years.


----------

